# Erste Hilfe ( Ally )



## RothN (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte mal gerne wissen, ab welchem Level man die Quest für "Erste Hilfe" 300 machen kann. Also ich meine ab 35 oder was sagt ihr?


----------



## Scott55a (2. Januar 2007)

Finityhexer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte mal gerne wissen, ab welchem Level man die Quest für "Erste Hilfe" 300 machen kann. Also ich meine ab 35 oder was sagt ihr?




Also bei Horde geht das ab Level 40 ...
Ich glaube mal bei der Allianz wird das nicht anders sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (2. Januar 2007)

Scott55a schrieb:


> Also bei Horde geht das ab Level 40 ...
> Ich glaube mal bei der Allianz wird das nicht anders sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Korrektur
Seit einem Patch ( ich glaub das war 1.12 oder so) kann man alle Berufe ab LvL 35 / 36 auf 300 Skillen.

Geh einfach mal zu dem Lehrer der die Quest hat um auf 300 zu kommen,
aber du mußt schon Skill 225 haben, damit Du diese Quest machen kannst.


----------



## Dragon d. Gun (3. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Korrektur
> Seit einem Patch ( ich glaub das war 1.12 oder so) kann man alle Berufe ab LvL 35 / 36 auf 300 Skillen.
> 
> Geh einfach mal zu dem Lehrer der die Quest hat um auf 300 zu kommen,
> aber du mußt schon Skill 225 haben, damit Du diese Quest machen kannst.



Um auf 300 zu weiter skillen zu dürfen muss man lvl 35 sein. Egal ob bei ally oder Horde. Bin ein Multigamer und spiele Allianz und Horde zu gleich und ich kann euch dass 100% sagen.

MFG Dragon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kharell (3. Januar 2007)

Da muss man als "Maincharakter" aber auch erstmal hinkommen finde ich, garnicht mal so einfach. Schon Magiestoff mit Level35...hm...


----------



## Gadian (3. Januar 2007)

Kharell schrieb:


> Da muss man als "Maincharakter" aber auch erstmal hinkommen finde ich, garnicht mal so einfach. Schon Magiestoff mit Level35...hm...




Ach magiestoff kannste kaufen!!!


----------



## RothN (3. Januar 2007)

Jap, einer aus meiner Gilde ist gestern Level 35 geworden und hat den Quest gemacht, um erste Hilfe auf 300 zu bekommen... Naja muss ich halt noch 4 mal Level up kommen und dann kann ichs endlich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (3. Januar 2007)

Kharell schrieb:


> Da muss man als "Maincharakter" aber auch erstmal hinkommen finde ich, garnicht mal so einfach. Schon Magiestoff mit Level35...hm...


Mein Twink hatte mit 36 auf jeden fall schon 300 erreicht,
und seine Berufe auch.


----------



## RothN (3. Januar 2007)

Aber seit dem Patch 1.12 ist das so wie einer vorher schon gepostet hatte...


----------



## Scott55a (3. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Korrektur
> Seit einem Patch ( ich glaub das war 1.12 oder so) kann man alle Berufe ab LvL 35 / 36 auf 300 Skillen.
> 
> Geh einfach mal zu dem Lehrer der die Quest hat um auf 300 zu kommen,
> aber du mußt schon Skill 225 haben, damit Du diese Quest machen kannst.




Oh das wusste ich garnicht .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wieder was gelernt ^^


----------



## RothN (3. Januar 2007)

Einfach mal die Patchdetails lesen da steht das alles drin....^^


----------



## Roran (3. Januar 2007)

Scott55a schrieb:


> Oh das wusste ich garnicht ....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das gilt für alle Berufe.


----------



## Dragon d. Gun (4. Januar 2007)

Naja ich persönlich hatte mit lvl 35 erste hilfe schon auf 300 das magiestoff hab ich im kloster gefarmt und teilweise auch gekauft. Das schwerste ist halt Runenstoff davon hab ich aber was aus der gilde bekommen. 

MFG Dragon


----------



## Mondenkynd (5. Januar 2007)

Wo bekommt man als Ally First Aid neue Rezepte ab Skill 225 bekommt, finde absolut keine....habe nur Magiestoffverband und da muß es ja mehr geben oder? Wei wer wo es was bekommt?


----------



## RothN (5. Januar 2007)

ab level 35 in insel theramore da gibs so nen traumchrirug vor der burg wo die kämpfen... quest machen und schon kanns bis 300^^


----------

